
Ask HN: Burned out techies' search for meaning. What are the options? - throwaway40194
I am a burned out, 36yo, single, software engineer based in Silicon Valley. I am tired of building products that create no real value. Products that make people waste time, products that just help companies show more ads and generate more revenue. I don&#x27;t mean to completely give up tech I just want to apply my skills to build something that have a meaning. The only thing that comes to mind is something that directly reduces human suffering.<p>Sorry, I realize it&#x27;s rather vague and poorly described, but I&#x27;m just writing in the hope that someone can send some random link or point at a direction that can eventually lead to an idea. Maybe non-profits that need to solve non-trivial tech problems? Even for-profits that are trying to solve meaningful problems?
======
danielvf
Never underestimate how much human suffering a good CRUD app can reduce in a
small business.

